# Raw feeding contradictions.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I was at the dog park today and my dog was playing with a GSD and a small curly haired dog of some sort, and they both had terrible terrible coats.. the owner commented that my dog had a super shiny and healthy looking coat.. and asked what shampoo I use on him. :becky:

I started going into how he looks that way because of raw feeding and she interrupted me saying "that is a TERRIBLE and DANGEROUS diet for dogs. DOGS SHOULD NOT EAT RAW MEAT! IT'S UNHEALTHY!" as loud as possible with a whole bunch of people around. I tried to go into the fact that it's natural but she wouldn't listen. 

I just thought it was funny how ignorant and stubborn people can be.. and that she said my dog looks healthy and then unhealthy a minute later. :shocked:

Have any of you had any similar things happen?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ya, some have asked me what we feed Tobi at the parks and i told them a prey model diet and they freaked out like "omg you touch that?!" :lol:
I asked you don't make it for yourself? 
"well ya but thats just gross"

i just don't bother explaining to people, some will ask about it and want to look into it most will talk about how bad it is, never give chicken bones etc... i just laugh and shrug.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I get the ...

"WHAT?!?!? You feed your dogs bones?!?!" question ALL. THE. TIME. :bored:

And yes, thats usually after they just got done telling me how gorgeous my dogs are. :laugh:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well whats even more pathetic is when vets do it. You'd think they would make the connection that raw is the reason why dogs show up in peak condition :frown:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I've learned to keep my mouth shut about it...most of the time. Getting the same old *stupid* replies from people who don't *have a clue* gets old! :bored::bored:

It's funny how excited I get when I actually meet someone who feeds raw. :lol:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes. Most recently from a good family friend. She asked if I feed wet or dry dog food after commenting on Wallaby's shiny coat. I said, I feed him a Prey Model Raw diet--meat, bones and organs from a variety of animals. She paused for a second and then said, oh, I don't think that's good for them. I went into a bit of detail but she wasn't having it so we changed the subject. A moment later Wallaby yawned and she goes "Oh my gosh, his teeth are so WHITE" I was like... it's the raw meaty bones :biggrin2:

She's still not really in favor of raw. Baffles me. The proof of how good the diet is was sitting right there in front of her... wagging his tail. 
Her mom home-cooks for her dog.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> I've learned to keep my mouth shut about it...most of the time. Getting the same old *stupid* replies from people who don't *have a clue* gets old! :bored::bored:
> 
> It's funny how excited I get when I actually meet someone who feeds raw. :lol:


Or even how exciting it is to have someone randomly ask you about it!! Last friday we went to a friends for a BBQ and a girl I'm friends with but don't get to see too often & we're facebook friends was there. She must have seen some of my photos and she brought it up after dinner and was SUPER interested in it. I was soooo excited to be having that conversation and to be able to educate someone about it! I could tell the other people there were like....wow...what a whack job!! LOL But..hey...if I helped someone else consider raw, it was worth it!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Well whats even more pathetic is when vets do it. You'd think they would make the connection that raw is the reason why dogs show up in peak condition :frown:


You took the words right out of my mouth!

A few weeks ago, the vet (not my normal one, but his wife, who does the dentistry) said Mollies teeth looked great and what did I do to keep them that way. When I told her, her demeanor changed and she told me in no uncertain terms she disagrees with how I achieve it. 
Her advice? I'm suppose to brush Mol's teeth and give her some type of expensive, teeth cleaning, Prescription Diet instead.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

In New york we have a phrase or a couple of words for the people named in this thread.. they are called.."PLAYER HATERS"...learned that phrase from my nephew..lol


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got a few other choice words myself! :biggrin:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Player Haters, thats good, I have alot of peps tell me about how good my dogs look and I go into the whole allergy thng and that I gave up on store bought dog food and feed raw now. They were grossed out too, but some of them ask about it again and again, so people are thinking about it. I think its the up and coming diet for pets.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

One of my neighbors commented that my dogs were looking good the other day and I mentioned that we were feeding a raw diet, he asked "what is a raw diet?" I told him "raw meat, organs, and bones." Then he looked at me confused and said "Raw meat!? What, do you think your dogs are tigers or something?"


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Roo said:


> One of my neighbors commented that my dogs were looking good the other day and I mentioned that we were feeding a raw diet, he asked "what is a raw diet?" I told him "raw meat, organs, and bones." Then he looked at me confused and said "Raw meat!? What, do you think your dogs are tigers or something?"


and did you answer, no....silly, of course not...i think they're dogs....although both are carnivores...

people ask me all the time..mainly because when the sun hits their black coats they are simply blindingly brilliant....and i tell them they eat raw....

my vet is even coming around telling me i'm taking money out of his pocket because he can see there will be no more dentals.....he can get away with that with me, since we've known each other for so long ......poor guy.....maybe he should brush up on another occupation LOL

i don't know if feeding raw is going to stay small, but i see stickers like jon's on other trucks and cars, so i know we're not alone....: )


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm reading a raw success story thread on another forum and it has convinced a few pet owners to try feeding raw to their pets. It sounds like the newbies are doing very well. Unfortunately there is one poster who posted a warning about the dangers of bones splintering. She said her aunt fed BARF for years and witnessed all the benefits of raw feeding until one of her dogs suffered an intestinal perforation....she "thinks" from a turkey leg. 
How do you argue that without coming off as insensitive? I suppose there is always a risk but how much? It seems to me there are more risks associated with feeding kibble.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

SO IF i GET THIS RIGHT....They say Raw meat and bone is just ludacrious, but feeding a carnivore small pellets of cooked junk is good?...am I getting that right?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RaisingWolves said:


> I'm reading a raw success story thread on another forum and it has convinced a few pet owners to try feeding raw to their pets. It sounds like the newbies are doing very well. Unfortunately there is one poster who posted a warning about the dangers of bones splintering. She said her aunt fed BARF for years and witnessed all the benefits of raw feeding until one of her dogs suffered an intestinal perforation....she "thinks" from a turkey leg.
> How do you argue that without coming off as insensitive? I suppose there is always a risk but how much? It seems to me there are more risks associated with feeding kibble.


i don't know that i would argue, per se...but i would comment, that, if a person goes skiing and breaks their leg, does that mean they should never ski again?

or if a dog goes outside for a walk and trips and breaks something, does that mean the dog should never go outside again?

yes, it can happen and i would agree with the barf people....yes, it can happen and a dog can choke on kibble and get kibble impactions and torsions and all kinds of things can happen.....and you can walk outside and can get hit by a bus, too, shot by a random drive by shooting...

there are risks to everything we do.....we live in the illusion that we are safe from harm...it's a cocoon that, without, we'd drive ourselves nuts over the possibles.....i suppose we weigh the risks of jumping out of an airplane and feeding raw....and, from my perspective, feeding raw wins.

my girlfriend's dog had an intestinal torsion from a buildup of rawhide chews....now she knows better and feeds rmbs which are digestible....

it's possible the dog who suffered the perforation wasn't being watched as dogs are supposed to be watched when they eat.....

i've pulled a piece of steak out of my dog's throat because she gulped it and it got stuck....heimlich didn't work ....

it happens.....and it's what we call life. : )


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

magicre, you bring up an excellent point! There are risks to everything in life. 
My oldest child suffered with an intestinal perforation at the age of 16 years old. It was a very scary time. He came home from school doubled over and my motherly instincts kicked in and I just knew this was bad. I rushed him to the emergency room and had to argue with the nurse and doctor that this was not flu. My 16 year old son needed a bowel resection and to this day we have no real idea what caused it. The surgeon "thinks" he may have swallowed part of his dental braces, but that was a guess.
Anyway, I can't help but wonder if a vet sees "raw diet" and immediately assigns blame to the diet. I don't know.:noidea: It's strange to me because my dogs have vomited bones and they are soft from sitting in their stomach.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

a mother always knows....and shame on that ER....

did you ever eat something....then throw up and sort of lose your taste for eating it ever again? that memory kind of sits in the back of your mind?

i'm on a medication and the docs were giving me too high a dose...man, was i loopy for a bit...and we had bought the most beautiful ahi and cooked it...and i made a lovely tuna salad out of it...it was a treat for us...

he made me a sandwich because by then i was slightly hallucinating and i ate it...it was so good going down...and after i gave it back ...i don't ever want to smell or see or taste tuna again....and it wasn't the tuna's fault...it was the too high a dose of drugs...

when i took bubba to the vet, first words out of his mouth as an answer as to why he had blown his coat in the winter...well, it must be the diet...and never did give us an answer....it's growing back, but so slowly...i'm giving them emu oil, and that seems to help....and they get more fat in their diet and that seems to help, but the vet blamed the food.

i had a stroke about a month ago...a small one..and one of the questions the nurses asked was did you eat something that didn't agree with you? LOL

poor food....it really does have a bad rap...


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Funny you put this thread up, because my nosy neighbor was out the other day when I was feeding Coco...so he walked over and started asking what she was eating....and I said a small child...which then he figured out it was chicken.
We talked a bit about raw diet's...and he walked away after a laugh or two as CoCo ate....and that was the end of it....until...
One of our mutual friends stopped over to see me last night....and of course the "nose" could not keep to his business...so over he came...then off the both of them went. No biggie...and I continued about my day...and about 10 min later I hear the neighbor talking to our friend about how I feed my dog raw chicken...ect....and the talking started.
I walked right over and said...what's the matter? You have a problem feeding a carnivore a carnivore diet...or you happy feeding them fish food all the time? Then I said don't be shy.. I'm right here...you don't have to whisper about it though...I'm getting used to being talked to behind my back by some people.
As I walked off I said I wonder what Bigfoot feeds his Wolves? Kibbles and Bit's, or Ol Roy kibble??
Clueless....glad to know when I'm out to keep it on the "QT"


----------



## Ioana (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I also have a "nice" story about raw feeding. Here, in Romania, we have a problem with the stray dogs. Some people take care of them. So, one day, someone asked on a forum which is the cheapest dog food, so he could give it to some stray dogs around his house. Of course, the answers were about some foods that had ingredients that you can't even imagine. So I dare to suggest that, instead of those horrible dog foods, to give them some chicken backs (same price). The very next post in that topic accused me that I want to kill those dogs, because I have a dog that belongs to a breed and I only love that kind of dogs. I have to admit, this kind of response freaked me out...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

FL Cracker said:


> Funny you put this thread up, because my nosy neighbor was out the other day when I was feeding Coco...so he walked over and started asking what she was eating....and I said a small child...


i have to remember this one for the future LOL


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


>


,.,...and the shades this canine has on are called.."HATER BLOCKERS"...to block the haters out!!! lol


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

My cousin was all interested in the diet until a bunch of vets told her it was dangerous... I said of course they would, not only is their education partially funded by dog food companies, but they wouldn't make as much money if people feed them a natural diet.

I don't think she will change her mind though. Most people really trust their vets...


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> My cousin was all interested in the diet until a bunch of vets told her it was dangerous... I said of course they would, not only is their education partially funded by dog food companies, but they wouldn't make as much money if people feed them a natural diet.
> 
> I don't think she will change her mind though. Most people really trust their vets...[/QUOT
> 
> yeah its dangerous for the Vets extra income!~!


----------



## pharmgirl2 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am a vet tech, and the doctor I work for disagrees with raw feeding and it puzzles me cause he knows absolutely NOTHING about it. This past weekend he went to the FVMA meeting, and when he came back he said "So I asked one of the Board-Certified Gastroenterologists what he thought about feeding raw food, and he said it was garbage". I replied with "He's an idiot", and he gave me a look that was priceless. He then told me I am not to speak of what I feed my dogs to our clients. If I didn't need a job I would have quit. I'm sick of hearing him rant and rave about how Hill's Prescription Diet is the greatest thing on earth, and I feel so bad when a dog comes in with the scratches and gets sent home with a $33 8.5lb bag of Z/D. Ugg...


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

pharmgirl2 said:


> I am a vet tech, and the doctor I work for disagrees with raw feeding and it puzzles me cause he knows absolutely NOTHING about it. This past weekend he went to the FVMA meeting, and when he came back he said "So I asked one of the Board-Certified Gastroenterologists what he thought about feeding raw food, and he said it was garbage". I replied with "He's an idiot", and he gave me a look that was priceless. He then told me I am not to speak of what I feed my dogs to our clients. If I didn't need a job I would have quit. I'm sick of hearing him rant and rave about how Hill's Prescription Diet is the greatest thing on earth, and I feel so bad when a dog comes in with the scratches and gets sent home with a $33 8.5lb bag of Z/D. Ugg...[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> wow...$33 for a 8 pound bag of those pellets full of s***....He should be ashamed of himself!!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Fl Cracker, hey are you in a co-op? Tampa is near the meat place that we are talking about ordering from, you would be close, picking up ect... don't know if your interested. Your neighbor sounds like mine, but mine now cook there dogs meals now, and I just gave them two books on raw feeding....It starts with interest


----------

